# Aging in Place - New Living Options Becoming Available for Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2015)

This sounded interesting to me, hope it takes off.  Much better option than a nursing home or living alone if you're not able to physically. 



> Most seniors would enjoy to stay home but as they age, it's not always possible. "Aging in place" comes with it's own set of financial, medical and safety concerns.
> 
> Many folks end up making the decision to move to a nursing home.. but a new concept is taking shape.  There are now 4 homes in Berks County- called Advantage Care Cottages... almost a dorm type setting with three seniors living in  private, single family home with 24 hour care. Kathy Roberts, the director the Advantage Home Care in Berks County, visited the Sunrise set to tell us about the program.
> 
> Read more from WFMZ.com at: http://www.wfmz.com/news/sunrise/aging-in-place-provides-seniors-with-new-living-options/33688008


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2015)

In Montana, we came across an Assisted Living RV Park.  Seniors can continue to live in their RVs because the park will custom build a ramp for their RV, meals can be taken in the dining room or delivered to the RV and there is a RN available for emergencies 24 hours a day.   Doctors and specialists are scheduled for appointments at the RV park.  All kinds of activities are held at the recreation hall.  There are a lot, and I mean a LOT, of seniors who "full-time" in their RV's.....I can see where this would be a big attraction to them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds good Jujube, nice that the seniors can continue living on their own with some assistance.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 21, 2015)

My dad was in assisted living and enjoyed it.  He had an apartment with no kitchen in a very nice building and was moved to another floor when he needed 24 hour care. 

Before I retired I had a few clients who lived in what is called 'sheltered housing'.  They can be apartments or cottages and are for those who want to remain independent but there is always someone on the site in case they need help.  They are checked on every day.  Some needed help with certain tasks which is what I did.  I took some shopping or on outings or did some of the housework that they couldn't manage.  There was the option of group outings and often things of interest were held in their community room.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 5, 2015)

Depends on the circumstances of the senior! We love the urban environment and have our eye on a nearby CCRC. We want our hospital/doctor nearby (10 min.) and every type of service one can desire, to be available. Public transportation or cabs (or Uber, and Lyft, too!) for alternatives to driving. Grocery deliveries are easy here and there's at least two new Net services (meaning you use them on-line or through mobile app only) that will pick up an order from higher-end restaurants that don't normally do delivery, and bring it to your doorstep still hot! Since we love dining out, that's a winner with us right there.

We're not super-sociable, but we do make an effort to cultivate new and younger friends. It's important, and a lot of people don't realize that. My MIL certainly didn't, and it made life more difficult for her as she aged.

My MIL had dementia and living with us was not ideal. Her friends were dying off or moving away; no family but us within 1000 miles. After seven years of trying unsuccessfully to get her to socialize in a new environment, we decided a facility would be best. As we live in a populous area we researched eight different full-care facilities (there were many that did not fit our specific criteria). Each one had a different "atmosphere" and social culture. 

We made multiple visits and the one we selected turned out great. It had about 170 "active seniors" like her, plus special units for Memory Care and 24/7 Skilled Care. MIL was reluctant to move at first, but quickly fell in love with her sunny Asst Lvg unit with a beautiful hillside view. The food was good, the schedule reassuringly regular with a nice variety of activities, but most of all she was with a group of people her own age - and even older, one of her tablemates was over 100! - which gave her the daily social interaction she was missing. 

Too many people forget the social element. The last 15 months of MIL's life was the happiest we'd seen her since her husband died over a decade ago. Everybody, even those who could only keep in touch by phone, commented to us what a wonderful change they saw in her.

Our own home is not accessible and there is no cost-effective way to make it so. Plus there is a huge garden on a hillside to take care of. Too much for our old age; Spouse and I agree we will eventually sell (we're in our early 60's) and move into some type of senior facility. 

We have LTC policies so the cost of 24/7 skilled care is completely covered. The insurance will also pay a sizable amt for Asst. Lvg. so moving into a CCRC (which qualifies even if you are living independently) is more advantageous for us than into a condo or senior housing (which do not qualify).


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> This sounded interesting to me, hope it takes off.  Much better option than a nursing home or living alone if you're not able to physically.



Good blog post on this topic.  http://kathysretirementblog.com/2015/09/26/aging-in-place/
This might be a good option for my wife and me.  Just not in our present home, which as too many stairs, a yard to take care off, snow to contend with, etc.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 1, 2015)

jujube said:


> There are a lot, and I mean a LOT, of seniors who "full-time" in their RV's.....I can see where this would be a big attraction to them.



The problem is that such a lifestyle is a phase for 'active seniors', or those only mildly disabled. People who develop memory problems or serious physical disabilities are NOT going to be able to live in an RV. Never assume that what you can do at 70, or even 80, is going to still be true when you are 85 or 90+.

And for those who say, "Well, I don't plan on living that long!" - go visit a few CCRCs. You will find many, many elderly in the 80-100 age range, still alert and moderately active, but definitely on pace to slowing down to an extreme old age. Talk to people who work in the CCRC industry, and I'll bet they'll tell you what they told us - they are seeing the WWII generation live much longer than expected, and the Boomers are on pace for an equally long average retirement and extreme old age.


----------



## Dreamplanter (Oct 10, 2015)

That is so true, Lethe.  Remember one is only one fall or stroke away from a nursing home.  Better to make arrangements while you can and are able to choose where you want to live.  We live in a CCRC and love it.  We are independent but the care is there if we need it down the line.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

My late uncle had to be figuratively dragged kicking and screaming into his assisted living home.  It took him about an hour to find out that he loved it.  He was a very social and good-looking "ladies' man" and the ratio of men to women in the facility was 1.5:10.   He had more girlfriends by the end of the first week than he could shake a stick at and considering that he still had a car and was a good driver made him even more popular.  After he settled in, he had to be dragged kicking and screaming OUT of the facility to come visit us at holidays.  I think it was the happiest 2 1/2 years of his life.


----------



## TabbyAnn (Oct 31, 2015)

What is a CCRC???


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

TabbyAnn said:


> What is a CCRC???



Googled it.  Continuing Care Retirement Community.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuing_care_retirement_communities_in_the_United_States


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 31, 2015)

I live in a 'retirement residence' which is individual apartments ranging from studios to 2 bedrooms. 
My apartment is a two bedroom with 1and1/2 bathrooms.  There is a dining room, auditorium, hair dresser,
gym, theatre, indoor and outdoor pools.  There is a mini bus that takes us out shopping, to movies, restaurants
and other activities.  I am lucky in that I still drive my own car and do my own cooking.
There is also a 'care floor' for those incapable of living alone.
These retirement residences are becoming more popular as  the population grows older.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

tortiecat said:


> I live in a 'retirement residence' which is individual apartments ranging from studios to 2 bedrooms.
> My apartment is a two bedroom with 1and1/2 bathrooms.  There is a dining room, auditorium, hair dresser,
> gym, theatre, indoor and outdoor pools.  There is a mini bus that takes us out shopping, to movies, restaurants
> and other activities.  I am lucky in that I still drive my own car and do my own cooking.
> ...



That sounds really great!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

I've mentioned to my husband that if we get really old or frail or are not in good health, that we could move to sheltered housing.  But he insists that we'd just pay people to do the things that we can't, or get a carer to come in.  I'd be willing to go to nice sheltered housing if keeping up a house and big garden got to be too much.  I'd hate to live this house and location, but if I was widowed I would.


----------



## Hoot55 (Dec 22, 2015)

Lethe200 said:


> Depends on the circumstances of the senior! We love the urban environment and have our eye on a nearby CCRC. We want our hospital/doctor nearby (10 min.) and every type of service one can desire, to be available. Public transportation or cabs (or Uber, and Lyft, too!) for alternatives to driving. Grocery deliveries are easy here and there's at least two new Net services (meaning you use them on-line or through mobile app only) that will pick up an order from higher-end restaurants that don't normally do delivery, and bring it to your doorstep still hot! Since we love dining out, that's a winner with us right there.
> 
> We're not super-sociable, but we do make an effort to cultivate new and younger friends. It's important, and a lot of people don't realize that. My MIL certainly didn't, and it made life more difficult for her as she aged.
> 
> ...



Lethe200-

I also live in the SF Bay Area & would be interested in more details on what you found in your research of CCRCs & similar facilities.  Feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2015)

I live in Leisure World, a community for active seniors, 55+. It is not assisted living, however, and when the time comes that people need that level of care, they usually move to assisted living. I have a very nice apartment in a high-rise, which was my choice. We also have two-story private homes, town houses, and ranch style patio homes. The grounds are beautifully landscaped; no more lawn care, snow shoveling, etc. It's a gated community, therefore relatively safe.  Best of all, I love the many activities. My building has all kinds of parties, games (I play bridge once a week in our party room), dinners, lectures, classes, etc. And the Leisure World community has constant activities. We are built around an 18-hole golf course, have two pools, tennis courts, a bowling green, a lovely theatre where our choral and theatre groups put on productions and have visiting performers, a gym, a computer room, the list goes on and on. If people need care within their home, they are on their own. Many hire health care workers, cleaning help, etc. 

I think the main advantage is the social interaction and constant availability of friendships. This becomes very important later in life. I wish we also had assisted living available here, as if/when the time comes, I will hate to leave this place. There are continuing care communities nearby, and I keep hearing of new ones opening up all the time, as the population ages.

Interesting subject.


----------

